# Проблемы с локальным ntp сервером [solved]

## ntsite

Не могу синхронизироваться с локальным ntp сервером.

Поиск юзал, ничего интересного не нашел. Тут на форуме нашел одну темку, немного продвинулся дальше, но обновиться все равно пока нельзя  :Sad: 

Вот что говорит ntpdc -c sysinfo

```
system peer:          0.0.0.0                                         

system peer mode:     unspec                                          

leap indicator:       11                                              

stratum:              16                                              

precision:            -20                                             

root distance:        0.00000 s                                       

root dispersion:      4.90154 s                                       

reference ID:         [73.78.73.84]                                   

reference time:       00000000.00000000  Thu, Feb  7 2036 16:28:16.000

system flags:         auth monitor ntp kernel stats                   

jitter:               0.000000 s                                      

stability:            0.000 ppm                                       

broadcastdelay:       0.003998 s                                      

authdelay:            0.000000 s                                      
```

ntpq -c peers

```
     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 gwserv.antario. .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000   0.000

 earth.solarnet. .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000   0.000

 alpha.prao.psn. .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000   0.000

 ntp2.scx.ru     .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000   0.000

 ntp.ru          .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000   0.000

 ns2.firmacem.ru .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000   0.000
```

Сам конфиг /etc/ntp.conf

```
server 0.ru.pool.ntp.org

server ntp0.solarnet.ru 

server ntp.psn.ru       

server ntp.vld.ru       

server ntp.ru           

server ns2.firmacem.ru  

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

logfile         /var/log/ntp/ntpd.log 

restrict default ignore

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 192.168.100.251 noquery notrap                  

restrict 192.168.100.90 noquery notrap                   

restrict 192.168.100.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify notrap

```

 В логах отражается следующее:

```
21 Mar 15:21:04 ntpd[17380]: sendto(80.246.19.29) (fd=20): Invalid argument

25 Mar 07:46:29 ntpd[17380]: Listening on interface #7 ppp0, 85.15.81.42#123 Enabled

```

По идеии слушает (хотя у меня 3 интерфейса и на всех он слушает).

Файрвол не закрывает UDP порт 123. Проверял сканерами, открыт.

Как я понял, нужно подождать некоторое время и ntp изменит на нормальный статус. Но, я ntp уже 3 дня поднят и толку нет  :Sad: 

В винде, когда пытаюсь обновиться, говорит, что страта у сервера меньше, чем у локального хоста.

В чем тут моя ошибка? Куда смотреть?  :Smile: Last edited by ntsite on Tue Mar 31, 2009 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

попробуй 

```
restrict default noquery
```

либо для каждого сервера пропиши рестрикты

----------

## ntsite

Попробовал, вот результат

```
gate init.d # ntpdc -c peers                                           

     remote           local      st poll reach  delay   offset    disp 

=======================================================================

=ntp.ru          85.15.81.111    16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 4.00000

=ns.mipt.ru      85.15.81.111    16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 4.00000

=ntp2.scx.ru     85.15.81.111    16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 4.00000

=alpha.prao.psn. 85.15.81.111    16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 4.00000

=zazel.corbina.n 85.15.81.111    16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=earth.solarnet. 85.15.81.111    16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 4.00000
```

А вот что говорит мне клиент при синхронизации с сервером

```
camel portage # ntpdate -d 192.168.100.254                                      

26 Mar 11:05:26 ntpdate[25196]: ntpdate 4.2.4p6@1.1549-o Mon Jan 12 03:13:31 UTC

 2009 (1)                                                                       

transmit(192.168.100.254)                                                       

receive(192.168.100.254)                                                        

transmit(192.168.100.254)                                                       

receive(192.168.100.254)                                                        

transmit(192.168.100.254)                                                       

receive(192.168.100.254)                                                        

transmit(192.168.100.254)                                                       

receive(192.168.100.254)                                                        

transmit(192.168.100.254)                                                       

192.168.100.254: Server dropped: strata too high                                

server 192.168.100.254, port 123                                                

stratum 16, precision -20, leap 11, trust 000                                   

refid [192.168.100.254], delay 0.02574, dispersion 0.00000                      

transmitted 4, in filter 4                                                      

reference time:    00000000.00000000  Thu, Feb  7 2036 16:28:16.000             

originate timestamp: cd7553c0.585a7f8a  Thu, Mar 26 2009 11:07:12.345           

transmit timestamp:  cd755357.17ee2c98  Thu, Mar 26 2009 11:05:27.093           

filter delay:  0.02596  0.02574  0.02574  0.02576                               

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000                                     

filter offset: 105.2514 105.2515 105.2515 105.2514                          

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000                                

delay 0.02574, dispersion 0.00000                                           

offset 105.251504                                                           

                                                                            

26 Mar 11:05:27 ntpdate[25196]: no server suitable for synchronization found
```

М, для каждого сервера рестрикты, это типа:

```
restrict 192.168.100.250 noquery notrap

restrict 192.168.100.90 noquery notrap 
```

и т.п... Или я не так понял?

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Попробовал, вот результат

 

1. именно дефолтный рестрикт попробовал?

2. сколько ждал, что говорит sysinfo ?

3. если опустить ntpd, то ntpdate-ом нормально синхронизирует со всеми серверами прописанными в server?

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> М, для каждого сервера рестрикты, это типа:
> 
> ```
> restrict 192.168.100.250 noquery notrap
> 
> ...

 

это всмысле для списка *ntsite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> server 0.ru.pool.ntp.org
> ...

 

----------

## ntsite

Вот, сейчас у меня такой конфиг:

ntp.conf

```
server 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

restrict default nomodify nopeer

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 10.10.10.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap
```

При опущеном ntpd

```
gate etc # ntpdate -d 0.us.pool.ntp.org                                         

26 Mar 21:18:24 ntpdate[18443]: ntpdate 4.2.4p6@1.1549-o Thu Mar 26 01:49:57 UTC

 2009 (1)                                                                       

transmit(72.14.183.74)                                                          

transmit(65.255.217.202)                                                        

receive(72.14.183.74)                                                           

transmit(72.14.183.74)                                                          

transmit(66.250.45.2)                                                           

receive(65.255.217.202)                                                         

transmit(65.255.217.202)                                                        

transmit(67.106.77.193)                                                         

receive(72.14.183.74)                                                           

transmit(72.14.183.74)                                                          

~~~~

server 72.14.183.74, port 123                                        

stratum 2, precision -20, leap 00, trust 000                         

refid [72.14.183.74], delay 0.33868, dispersion 0.00142              

transmitted 4, in filter 4                                           

reference time:    cd75e1fd.08fb0cd6  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:14:05.035  

originate timestamp: cd75e301.b442af6e  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:25.704

transmit timestamp:  cd75e301.8927913e  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:25.535

filter delay:  0.33868  0.33926  0.34171  0.33980                    

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000                          

filter offset: 0.009704 0.011301 0.011666 0.011272                   

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000                         

delay 0.33868, dispersion 0.00142                                    

offset 0.009704                                                      

server 65.255.217.202, port 123                                      

stratum 3, precision -19, leap 00, trust 000                         

refid [65.255.217.202], delay 0.36438, dispersion 0.00049            

transmitted 4, in filter 4                                           

reference time:    cd75e04c.11003fc8  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:06:52.066  

originate timestamp: cd75e301.feeeb6a4  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:25.995

transmit timestamp:  cd75e301.cff9830e  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:25.812

filter delay:  0.36491  0.36438  0.36700  0.36554                    

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000                          

filter offset: 0.013118 0.013825 0.014269 0.013426                   

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000                         

delay 0.36438, dispersion 0.00049                                    

offset 0.013825                                                      

server 66.250.45.2, port 123                                         

stratum 2, precision -20, leap 00, trust 000                         

refid [66.250.45.2], delay 0.30116, dispersion 0.00047               

transmitted 4, in filter 4                                           

reference time:    cd75e1b9.a0ddd302  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:12:57.628  

originate timestamp: cd75e301.f9060df1  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:25.972

transmit timestamp:  cd75e301.d29db65e  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:25.822

filter delay:  0.30132  0.30202  0.30330  0.30116                    

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000                          

filter offset: 0.012430 0.011386 0.013567 0.012220                   

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000                         

delay 0.30116, dispersion 0.00047                                    

offset 0.012220                                                      

server 67.106.77.193, port 123                                       

stratum 3, precision -20, leap 00, trust 000                         

refid [67.106.77.193], delay 0.33910, dispersion 0.00079             

transmitted 4, in filter 4                                           

reference time:    cd75e16f.0b14b828  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:11:43.043  

originate timestamp: cd75e302.4dc59ce1  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:26.303

transmit timestamp:  cd75e302.25ec918e  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:26.148

filter delay:  0.34203  0.34471  0.34441  0.33910                    

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000                          

filter offset: -0.00056 -0.00020 0.000467 -0.00115                   

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000                         

delay 0.33910, dispersion 0.00079                                    

offset -0.001151                                                     

server 72.167.54.201, port 123                                                  

stratum 2, precision -20, leap 00, trust 000                                    

refid [72.167.54.201], delay 0.35774, dispersion 0.00145                        

transmitted 4, in filter 4                                                      

reference time:    cd75daaa.ff9e36cc  Thu, Mar 26 2009 20:42:50.998             

originate timestamp: cd75e302.90cc1fc1  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:26.565           

transmit timestamp:  cd75e302.64ef1348  Thu, Mar 26 2009 21:18:26.394           

filter delay:  0.35774  0.36128  0.35922  0.36034                               

         0.00000  0.00000  0.00000  0.00000                                     

filter offset: 0.001535 0.002966 0.002877 0.003973                              

         0.000000 0.000000 0.000000 0.000000                                    

delay 0.35774, dispersion 0.00145                                               

offset 0.001535                                                                 

                                                                                

26 Mar 21:18:26 ntpdate[18443]: adjust time server 66.250.45.2 offset 0.012220 sec
```

Сейчас sysinfo показывает:

```
gate init.d # ntpdc -c sysinfo                                        

system peer:          0.0.0.0                                         

system peer mode:     unspec                                          

leap indicator:       11                                              

stratum:              16                                              

precision:            -20                                             

root distance:        0.00000 s                                       

root dispersion:      0.00046 s                                       

reference ID:         [73.78.73.84]                                   

reference time:       00000000.00000000  Thu, Feb  7 2036 16:28:16.000

system flags:         auth monitor ntp kernel stats                   

jitter:               0.000000 s                                      

stability:            0.000 ppm                                       

broadcastdelay:       0.003998 s                                      

authdelay:            0.000000 s                                      
```

Но это только запустил.

Вот пиры

```
gate init.d # ntpdc -c peers                                           

     remote           local      st poll reach  delay   offset    disp 

=======================================================================

=jane.telecom.mi 85.15.85.18     16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=ns.mipt.ru      85.15.85.18     16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=phobos.bsys-net 85.15.85.18     16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=telemost.zx.pp. 85.15.85.18     16   64    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217
```

В общем по идеии должен отвечать... Вот только сколько точно ждать? Еще у меня поднят ntp-client... Там все проще

```
/etc/conf.d/ntp-client

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-s -b -u \                           

        0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org \

        2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org" 
```

Завтра попробую еще раз глянуть, хотя думаю будет тоже самое  :Sad: 

Ну и вот, что мне в ответ при попытке синхронизироваться:

```
ntpdate -d gate.dvtgik.lan

10.10.10.254: Server dropped: strata too high
```

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Вот, сейчас у меня такой конфиг:
> 
> ntp.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nopeer убери у restrict default

----------

## fank

restrict 192.168.100.254

254 - это адрес компа?

разберись, как себя олицетворяет клиент

----------

## fank

имхо правильнее все же

restrict $IFACE_IP nomodify

----------

## ntsite

Я сменил диапозон IP адресов. Переехали на новую сетку.

192.168.100.254 - теперь: 10.10.10.254 - Это ntp сервер

Так же, есть DNS, т.е. к имени добавляется dvtgik.lan.

К примеру 10.10.10.254 - gate.dvtgik.lan

----------

## ntsite

ntpd поднят уже 12 часов.

Вот ответ sysinfo

```
gate lightsquid # ntpdc -c sysinfo                                    

system peer:          0.0.0.0                                         

system peer mode:     unspec                                          

leap indicator:       11                                              

stratum:              16                                              

precision:            -20                                             

root distance:        0.00000 s                                       

root dispersion:      0.65511 s                                       

reference ID:         [73.78.73.84]                                   

reference time:       00000000.00000000  Thu, Feb  7 2036 16:28:16.000

system flags:         auth monitor ntp kernel stats                   

jitter:               0.000000 s                                      

stability:            0.000 ppm                                       

broadcastdelay:       0.003998 s                                      

authdelay:            0.000000 s                                      
```

Вот что говорит при попытке синхронизироваться:

```
camel ntsite # ntpdate -d gate.dvtgik.lan

10.10.10.254: Server dropped: strata too high
```

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> ntpd поднят уже 12 часов.

 

а в конфиге-то сейчас что?

----------

## ArtSh

Попробуйте другие сервера, например 62.117.76.140, 62.117.76.141, 62.117.76.142 это атомные часы в РАН.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Попробуйте другие сервера, например 62.117.76.140, 62.117.76.141, 62.117.76.142 это атомные часы в РАН.

 

да хоть нейтринный генератор пусть у них стоит

объясните толком, что человек пытается сделать?

каша какая-то у него в голове

и к чему эти простыни непонятных команд?

там сервер в 2 строки в конфиге делается

остальное - завинчивание гаек

вобщем - ifconfig, ntpd.conf в студию

----------

## ntsite

Эм, ну счас приведу. Я понимаю, что в 2 строчки... но вот ругается на страту.

```
gate scripts # ifconfig                                                 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:c0:df:0f:f2:6f                 

          inet addr:10.10.10.254  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:dfff:fe0f:f26f/64 Scope:Link            

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1            

          RX packets:1333700 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0      

          TX packets:2243644 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0    

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                  

          RX bytes:182922163 (174.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1533536657 (1.4 GiB) 

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xcc00                              

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:b3:9c:06:c6                    

          inet addr:192.168.68.21  Bcast:192.168.68.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:b3ff:fe9c:6c6/64 Scope:Link                

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1               

          RX packets:2475235 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0         

          TX packets:1444669 errors:6 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:6       

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000                                     

          RX bytes:1802689090 (1.6 GiB)  TX bytes:488759165 (466.1 MiB)    

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol                            

          inet addr:85.15.81.221  P-t-P:85.15.80.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1    

          RX packets:62906 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0        

          TX packets:59053 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0      

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3                                     

          RX bytes:61459081 (58.6 MiB)  TX bytes:8991088 (8.5 MiB)      
```

Ну и собсно ntp.conf

```
# Pools for Gentoo users    

server 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

server 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

driftfile       /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

restrict default nomodify

restrict 127.0.0.1

restrict 10.10.10.0 mask 255.255.255.0 nomodify nopeer notrap
```

nopeer - вроде не нужный параметр, я так понял он отвергает не зарегестрированные запросы или что то в этом роде. ntp-сервер уже поднят ну где то 2 дня точно.

Вот интформация о ипрах

```
gate etc # ntpdc -c peers                                              

     remote           local      st poll reach  delay   offset    disp 

=======================================================================

=ntp.ru          85.15.81.221    16 1024    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=jane.telecom.mi 85.15.81.221    16 1024    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=mail.landrin.ru 85.15.81.221    16 1024    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217

=mail.messir.net 85.15.81.221    16 1024    0 0.00000  0.000000 3.99217
```

Ну и вот sysinfo

```
gate etc # ntpdc -c sysinfo                                           

system peer:          0.0.0.0                                         

system peer mode:     unspec                                          

leap indicator:       11                                              

stratum:              16                                              

precision:            -20                                             

root distance:        0.00000 s                                       

root dispersion:      4.49516 s                                       

reference ID:         [73.78.73.84]                                   

reference time:       00000000.00000000  Thu, Feb  7 2036 16:28:16.000

system flags:         auth monitor ntp kernel stats                   

jitter:               0.000000 s                                      

stability:            0.000 ppm                                       

broadcastdelay:       0.003998 s                                      

authdelay:            0.000000 s                                      
```

Ну и само собой при попытке синхронизироваться

```
10.10.10.254: Server dropped: strata too high
```

Ну вот вроде бы и вся информация

----------

## fank

http://lists.ntp.isc.org/pipermail/questions/2004-February/002545.html

----------

## ba

 *ntsite wrote:*   

> Вот интформация о ипрах
> 
> ```
> gate etc # ntpdc -c peers                                              
> 
> ...

 

стратум 16 для пира означает что либо он не может либо не хочет достучаться до пира.

ты файрволом точно открыл udp/123 до серверов?

----------

## ntsite

Из того, что блокирует, вот:

```
$IPT -A INPUT -p TCP -i ! ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP         

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${LAN} -s 0/0 --dport 3127 -j DROP             

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ! ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP         

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT            

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${LAN} -s 0/0 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT            

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${LAN2} -d 0/0 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT           

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${LAN2} -s 0/0 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT           

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${WAN} -d 0/0 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT            

$IPT -A INPUT -p UDP -i ${WAN} -s 0/0 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT            

```

Где то читал еще один мануаль, там такой способ предлагают, пробовал и его

```
$IPT -t filter -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --sport 123 --dport 123 -j ACCEPT
```

Ну и пытался просканить адреса, внешний и внутренний, говорилось что 123/udp открыт.

Вот сам скрин  :Smile: 

http://xmages.net/out.php/i164481_scan.JPG

----------

## ntsite

Хм, какой то странный парадокс, убрал все вышеописанные правила для iptables и статусы пиров поменялись. Опять я напутал что то в правилах  :Sad: 

```
gate init.d # ntpdc -c peers                                           

     remote           local      st poll reach  delay   offset    disp 

=======================================================================

=newbie.chrmedia 85.15.83.251     2   64    1 0.13626  2.293089 2.81735

=ns.mipt.ru      85.15.83.251     3   64    1 0.23286  2.225985 2.81735

=zazel.corbina.n 85.15.83.251     2   64    1 0.14220  2.274185 2.81735

=ground.corbina. 85.15.83.251     2   64    1 0.14244  2.273725 2.81735
```

----------

## ntsite

Проблема решена. Ну и само собой было это связанно с неправильными правилами iptables  :Sad: 

Спасибо ba за наводку... А то так бы и верил сканерам  :Sad: 

----------

